# أنواع المراجل البخارية ..........



## مهندس المحبة (22 مايو 2009)

تصنف المراجل البخاريه بالاعتماد على ضغط البخار المنتج الى:- 
low pressure boilers -1
مراجل الضغط الواطيء حيث يكون ضغط البخار المنتج اقل من ( 100 psi ) .
medium pressure boilers -2 
مراجل الضغط المتوسط حيث يكون ضغط البخار المنتج (100 – 600 psi ).
high pressure boilers -3
مراجل الضغط العالي حيث يكون ضغط البخار المنتج اكثر من (600 psi ) .
تقسم المراجل البخاريه الى نوعين رئيسيين:- 
fire tube boiler-1
ويكون هذا النوع من المراجل محدود في طاقته الانتاجيه (20000 lb/hr ) وضغط لا يتجاوز (200 psi ) ويكون البخار المنتج بخار مشبع (saturated steam ) و يمتاز بسهولة النقل والنصب و هذا النوع من المراجلاشبه بالمبادلة الحرارية حيث يتكون المرجل من وعاء اسطواني Shellتحوي بداخلها على مجموعة من الانابيب Tube يتم إمرار غازات الاحتراق خلال الأنابيب ويمر الماء والبخار المتكون خلال Shellوان هذا النوع من المراجل fire tube لا تحتاج الى مواصفات ماء عالية وهناك أنواع مختلفة من هذه المراجل تختلف من ناحية التصميم ومعظم هذه المراجل يتم تصنيعها على شكل (packaged unit ) وتكون جاهزة للنصب مباشرة 

water tube boiler -2 
في هذا النوع من المراجل يتم تحويل الماء الى بخار داخل الانابيب بينما يكون مرور غازات الاحتراق على السطح الخارجي للانابيب وفي هذا النوع من المراجل نحتاج الى مواصفات ماء عاليه demineralized waterكما هو الحال في مراجل طاقة (2) 
ويتميز هذا النوع من المراجل بانتاج كميات كبيرة من البخارقد تصل الى اكثر من 1000000Ib/hr وبضغط اعلى من النوع الاول بسبب كبر المساحة السطحية المعرضة للحرارة وهذا النوع هو الاكثر شيوعا والمستخدم في مصفى الدوره 

أنواع water tube boiler
Boiler type (D) *
وهذا النوع من المراجل يحتوي على وعائين حيث يكون وعاء البخارsteam drum مباشرة فوق وعاء الماءwater drum ويربط بينهما الانابيب الصاعده (rises ) والانابيب النازلة (down comers) وتكون المشاعل (burners ) الى الجانب من الوعائين وتوجد هناك انابيب رئيسية تخرج من وعاء الماء حيث تتفرع منها الانابيب الصاعدة التي تكون جدار الفرن وترتبط هذه الانابيب من الاعلى بانابيب رئيسية اخرى تصب في وعاء البخار وهذا النوع هو المستخدم في مصفى الدوره كما في الشكل (2-3A) . 
Boiler type (O) *
وهو يتكون من وعائين ايضا ويكون هذان الوعائين متوازيان مع اتجاه المشاعل (burners ) وتربط بين الوعائين الانابيب النازلة والانابيب الصاعدة حيث تكون الاخيرة الجزء الاكبر من جدار الفرن .
Boiler type (A) *
ويتكون هذا النوع من المراجل من وعاء كبير للبخار ووعائين صغيرين للماء وتربط الانابيب الصاعدة والانابيب النازلة هذه الاوعية ببعضها مكونة حرف (A ) حيث تكون هذه الانابيب جدار الفرن ويكون هذا النوع من المراجل حساس لمستوى الماء في الانابيب ففي حالة اجراء عملية البزل المتقطع بصورة غير صحيحة فانه سيؤدي الى تلف انابيب المرجل
ان جريان الماء والبخار في المراجلwater tube boiler) ) يسمى التدوير (circulation ) 
وهناك نوعين من التدوير (circulation ) :-
-1التدوير الطبيعي ( natural circulation ) :-
حيث ان التدوير يحدث نتيجة الفرق في الكثافة بين الماء والبخار حيث ان مزيج الماء والبخار في الأنابيب المولدة (generating tubes ) تكون كثافته اقل من الماء في الانابيب الاخرى ( non generating tubes ) وعلى هذا الاساس يكون جريان مزيج الماء والبخار إلى الأعلى في الأنابيب المولدة ويكون جريان الماء الى الاسفل في الأنابيب الأخرى 

2- التدوير القسري (forced circulation ) :-
ويحدث التدوير في هذا النوع من المراجل باستخدام مضخات حيث تقوم هذه المضخات باستلام الماء من الانابيب النازلة (down comers ) لتدفعها مرة أخرى إلى الأنابيب الصاعدة (Risers ) 
وفي كلا النوعين من التدوير يجب ان يكون هناك جريان مستمر للماء خلال الانابيب حيث يعمل مزيج الماء والبخار الموجود في الانابيب على تبريد سطح الانابيب نظرا للفرق في درجات الحرارة بين السطح الخارجي المعرض لنواتج الاحتراق والسطح الداخلي الذي يحتوي على هذا المزيج وفي حالة حدوث أي خلل في عملية مرور الماء والبخار داخل الأنابيب فانه سيؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة هذه الأنابيب وبالتالي فشلها . 

الموضوع منقول للفائدة العلمية​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الشرح المفيد .......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ......................


----------



## k.reem555 (22 مايو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يا أمور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين الموضوع .............


----------



## REACTOR (22 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل شكرا يا باشمهندس .................... لمن اراد الاستزادة في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية اكثر من موضوع بها معلومات رائعة


----------



## REACTOR (22 مايو 2009)

وهذا افضلهم 
الغلايات البخارية من الألف إلى الياء
م.عبدالناصرعجوة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على أفادتك لنا بملاحظاتك القيمة التي تفيد أخوانك المهندسين فبارك الله فيك ووفقك ............


----------



## وضاحة (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس المحبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 مايو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور ................


----------



## temotemo (25 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ........


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## FAREEDUJS (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلم عليكم 000شكراللمعلومات القيمة000هل لديك اي فكرة عن كيفية حساب ال steam quality للمراجل البخاريةfire tube ...high pressure 120 bar 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور وسوف أرى مابوسعي للأجابة وسوف أرسلها لك ........


----------



## علي المساري (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا اشكر ادارة المنتدى لقبولي لديهم 
ارجوا ان تساعدوني في البحث عن مشاكل الاحتراق في المرجل والتوربين ومحركات الاحتراق الداخلي 
تحياتي لكم 
زميلكم المهندس علي المساري


----------



## محمد عزيز درويش (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2010)

علي المساري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طبعا اشكر ادارة المنتدى لقبولي لديهم
> ارجوا ان تساعدوني في البحث عن مشاكل الاحتراق في المرجل والتوربين ومحركات الاحتراق الداخلي
> تحياتي لكم
> زميلكم المهندس علي المساري



أرجو أن تفيدك هذه المواضيع في الملتقى وبالتوفيق أخي العزيز ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208616....1+%C7%E1%C7%CD%CA%D1%C7%DE+%C7%E1%E3%D1%CC%E1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94820.h...1+%C7%E1%C7%CD%CA%D1%C7%DE+%C7%E1%E3%D1%CC%E1

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100866....1+%C7%E1%C7%CD%CA%D1%C7%DE+%C7%E1%E3%D1%CC%E1


----------



## catcher.2010 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

_thank you very much_
_:19:_​


----------



## عبود يونس (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور على هذا الشرح و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## احمد قوجاق (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله تعالى على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا


----------

